

Unsub links at the TOP of your emails will lead to higher conversions . . . - aresant
http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/04/unsub-links-at-the-top-of-your-emails-will-lead-to-higher-conversions/

======
GiraffeNecktie
Brilliant. Putting the unsubscribe link at the top should be the standard for
all legit email marketing. Burying it at the bottom in ultra small, lightly
coloured text is just nasty.

